

Save poddery.com, community run diaspora pod - ragsagar
http://savepoddery.com/

======
ragsagar
Save poddery.com - A community run and decentralized Social Network, as
opposed to Corporate or Government controlled and centralized services like
Facebook, Twitter and Google+. Diaspora* is a Social Networking service that
doesn't spy on its users, and we need your help to continue running

------
j4v4m4n
Social Network users are stepping up to run their own communication
infrastructure, because they value their privacy and they cannot trust the big
companies and governments to give it, unless they stand up and do something.
Join this community to protect online privacy.

~~~
copyninja
I don't see much improvement going on Diaspora's side. I'm with "Own your
data" concept but Diaspora has failed to stand upto its promises where as
Friendica surpassed every other federated concepts and works out of the box.
the developer even went ahead with developing new platform called Red learning
from mistakes in Friendica.

Friendica federates well and uses well defined zot protocol so any one wanting
to write extension to other services can easily do that. It federates with
statusnet and even with propreitary platforms and it can do a lot of more cool
stuffs including authenticated zrl's (Zot url's) which will allow only
authenticated user to access posts. On the other hand what does Diaspora do
other than having nice UX?

People have already invested in Diaspora once but it didn't do very well why
do you think people need to invest again? May be providing some strong points
other than simply saying "online privacy" will help people to see if its
really worth contributing again.

~~~
j4v4m4n
copyninja, I have nothing against friendica, please promote it on its own
merit. There were problems with diaspora development community, but we have
sorted it out and now diaspora is a completely community run project. How do
you say it didn't do well? Yes, we could have done more, but that doesn't
undermine how much we already have done. We are not looking at people already
using friendica to use diaspora, but to people who are using neither to start
using either. Friendica and Diaspora are in the same team, if you like
friendica, more power to you, we don't want to pull you to diaspora. We want
everyone to move to any decentralized network, be it friendica, diaspora, gnu
social or pump.io.

------
balasankarc
If poddery.com, one of the oldest and well known Diaspora pods, is closed
down, it will have a huge negative on the wholde Diaspora ideology. So let's
not let it happen.

------
Akhilan
Diaspora* has more effects today when we have to struggle with surveillance
programs like PRISM where privacy, one of the basic needs of man is simply
neglected.

~~~
ragsagar
True, Recent incidents shows the importance of a decentralized system.

------
ragsagar
Even if you are not able to contribute in the form of money, please share the
word around.

